# IE9 not playing nicely with .ppsx



## danfoster (Nov 7, 2012)

A page on my IIS7 Web site has a link to a PowerPoint 2010 presentation (.ppsx). When using Chrome or Firefox, clicking the link results in PowerPoint launching the file in Show mode. Using IE9 - the result is PowerPoint launching in Edit mode. Works in Chrome. Works in FireFox. Even works with K-Meleon. How do I get IE to play nicely with .ppsx? Thanks, Dan


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sending to Web Support for better help.


----------



## danfoster (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks like no one has an answer to this one. I guess my only alternative is to take IE off the recommended browsers list for my clients. Thanks,
Dan


----------

